

Why I Left a Top Position at a Rapidly Growing Startup - mful
https://medium.com/@mattmattmattmatt/why-i-left-a-top-position-at-a-rapidly-growing-startup-16e0de96f3b9

======
treistab2
Nice job Matt. Psyched to see what comes of this. Best of luck.

